# Teaser.....



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Teaser..... (tdogg74)*

jerk


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Teaser..... (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_jerk

x2


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yea, but guess what's for sale now....


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

did you weld that?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No, I've never touched a welder in my life. Someone else did that for me.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

they are some sweet fat ass welds though.. hats offto your welder..aluminum im guessing right?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yes
the unfortunate part is, the beautiful parts are unseen inside the plenum: machine turned bells on splayed, tapered 80mm velocity stacks.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

tapered 80mm velocity stacks........(drools)


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

obviously, i'll post pics once it gets here later this week. 
also, currently looking for a throttle body out of an Audi 2.8 V6 30V for it. if anyone has one they want to donate to the cause, let me know.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ill be on the look out, throttle bodies


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
also, currently looking for a throttle body out of an Audi 2.8 V6 30V for it. 


???v6 throttle body??? why's that?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Teaser..... (tdogg74)*

Does your fab guy have the information to justify that Lehmann style inlet?
I swear that style is beneficial when under pressure, but it was not that great at all for N/A.
Maybe, it might have come from some discussion of the Dahlback 20v manifold, not sure.
Either way, it looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

omg is travis going F/I.....!?!?! im gonna **** a brick


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_

???v6 throttle body??? why's that?

experimenting.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

looks purdy travis. 
finally steppin up huh. i got a little bit of work coming to me here soon as well courtesy of jim at racecraft
heres a link to whats happening with the new motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3791427


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Teaser..... (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
I swear that style is beneficial when under pressure, but it was not that great at all for N/A.


A lot of people said the same exact thing about SRI's on N/A motors (like my current manifold)....that is until I dyno'd and proved them wrong.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Yea, but guess what's for sale now....

Link to thread?
New one es muy bueno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Teaser..... (tdogg74)*

If you know the area of the slot, it's very easy to figure out if it'll work or not.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
Link to thread?
New one es muy bueno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No thread yet. Had one guy offer me







a while back...he won't reply to my PM's. 


_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:49 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Teaser..... (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_A lot of people said the same exact thing about SRI's on N/A motors (like my current manifold)....that is until I dyno'd and proved them wrong.

That was to the close minded Vortex crowd though. I can think of few who had plenum/log manifolds in place before the infamous USRT/HKK back to back runs.
Either way, does HKK have the info to justify that inlet or not was the question?
From your response, maybe he doesn't, and your his guinea pig to find this out???
I am asking this because I want to know, and not to be a pain in the ass.
The reason is, if there is a gain that is noticeable, someone could then present the question... where did it come from? Meaning, was it the Lehmann inlet, the larger inlet on the stack with the taper, etc., etc.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ill have him PM you Billy.

_Quote »_That was to the close minded Vortex crowd though. I can think of few who had plenum/log manifolds in place before the infamous USRT/HKK back to back runs.

That's who I was referring to as well. I can think of 4 8-vers off the top of my head that was running an SRI before me. But they didn't become so prevalent until I whored the hell out of it in _this_ forum 2 years ago and posted dyno sheets and what-not. Not being egotistical here either....just stating it how I see it.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
No thread yet. Had one guy offer me







a while back...he won't reply to my PM's. 

_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:49 AM 5-6-2008_

Keep me in mind - your TB is on the right side for a Mk IV 2.0


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

mine wont work on a MKIV.


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
No thread yet. Had one guy offer me







a while back...he won't reply to my PM's. 

_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:49 AM 5-6-2008_

I'm still here


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_mine wont work on a MKIV.

Specific reason? I know the Mk III runners are smaller, but the head a TB flanges are the same . . .

edit: I forgot about alternator clearance.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Teaser..... (tdogg74)*

Looking good! Looking forward to updated dyno results


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_obviously, i'll post pics once it gets here later this week. 
also, currently looking for a throttle body out of an Audi 2.8 V6 30V for it. if anyone has one they want to donate to the cause, let me know.

I know of one... I'll find out some more details later this week.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

thanks mike, that would be awesome.
*edit
has to be drive by cable though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tdogg74 at 7:32 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## So Low 2 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Teaser..... (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
A lot of people said the same exact thing about SRI's on N/A motors (like my current manifold)....that is until I dyno'd and proved them wrong. 
 I put on a USRT intake based on your dyno results, and lost 5lbs of torque and no gains in peak horsepower it just extended the range a little higher. Pretty much what all the naysayers said would happen. The biggest benefit I got was the weight savings, which is not what I bought it for. Still I have some mods coming which will hopefully utilize the intake better.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bummer. You are the only person I have ever heard of that lost power.


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_bummer. You are the only person I have ever heard of that lost power. 

x2 i've only heard of ppl gaining power not losing it


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vwGolf00)*

If I spent the money I'd claim to gain power as well.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Proof's in the pudding...which is why i dyno;d in the first place. 
The 1ft/lost was due to the fact that the first runs were done on the stock manifold with the chip/ECU adapted. Subsequent runs with the HKK and USRT design manifold were done without resetting the ECU, so they weren't adapted to it and the fueling was a bit wonky.
Oh, and the over-all numbers were low due to the fact that I timed to the wrong mark on the flywheel.







No CEL though.










_Modified by tdogg74 at 10:53 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

You did all that with the cam timing off, or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I installed a 16v flywheel and tried timing it like the stock flywheel. I was timing it to the wrong mark. Once I figured this out, much later, and retimed everything off the crank gear / lower timing cover marks, it ran much better. To this day, I dont know why I never threw a P0431 for it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

You only throw P0431 if the crank and intermediate shaft are mis-timed. If you have them on but the cam off, it won't throw the code.
I would expect the gains with that manifold to look very different if the cam timing was changed 8deg in either direction.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You only throw P0431 if the crank and intermediate shaft are mis-timed. If you have them on but the cam off, it won't throw the code.
I would expect the gains with that manifold to look very different if the cam timing was changed 8deg in either direction.

8 degrees?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thats just it....rotor was timed, cam was timed, but the crank/flywheel was off...which is why I dont know why it never threw a code.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
8 degrees?

One cam tooth is 8deg advance or retard.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Teaser..... (So Low 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *So Low 2* »_ I put on a USRT intake based on your dyno results, and lost 5lbs of torque and no gains in peak horsepower it just extended the range a little higher. Pretty much what all the naysayers said would happen. The biggest benefit I got was the weight savings, which is not what I bought it for. Still I have some mods coming which will hopefully utilize the intake better. 
thats more or less the point..to extend the range...power wont fall of as much and not nearly as fast with the SRI. and i doubt you even notice the 5ft-lbs loss


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Got some new toys this week in the mail.









Short ram intake Lehman style manifold
-161.9mm runner length
-Splayed tapered velocity stacks
-38.1mm port side runner diameter
-84.5mm elliptical profile bells
-Third harmonic ramming hp peak: 6625 to 7075rpm 
-Mach index: 0.36<= 0.6 
-Supercharging index Z*:7 6.9% 
-Average runner velocity: 98.6 m/sec 323.5 ft/sec 



















_Modified by tdogg74 at 9:16 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Travis, that manifold is pure sick. Are you going for straight HP numbers with this one or are you trying to max efficiency between cylinders?

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
One cam tooth is 8deg advance or retard.

wow. didn't know it was that much.


_Modified by VWn00b at 6:25 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*

Neither. Im going for pure bragging rights. 
Now I just need to sell my other one to pay for it.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Neither. Im going for pure bragging rights. 
Now I just need to sell my other one to pay for it.









haha. i would but i'm going 16v now


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Neither. Im going for pure bragging rights. 
Now I just need to sell my other one to pay for it.









Careful, that'll make Billy pick on you.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (WolfGTI)*

Damn straight.
At least it's shiny, so it's got a decent hood open GTG status going for it.
It looses major Vortex 2.0 forum point's for not being USRT branded.
So, as you can see, it all evens out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

Third harmonic is bs, you need that **** to hit 2nd and come sticking out of the front of the car to win points here.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you two are brutal.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Brutal, that's not even close.
I was just messing around this time, but the comments are true.
Just be sure to hit this with about ten dyno pulls, throw out the high and the low, and average the rest.
When is the ETA on having this done?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I think the better question is...."What's the ETA on getting this thing _installed_?"
Free time is sparse. Plus I have an exhaust system that needs to get in first. I'm hoping that if this Saturday is NOT raining (for once) I might be able to get some work done to the car. Besides just the install, I have to retrofit my custom fuel rail to this new one. (time consuming) 
Sucks not owning a garage or having one readily available to use, otherwise this all would have been completed by now.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I think the better question is...."What's the ETA on getting this thing _installed_?"
Free time is sparse. Plus I have an exhaust system that needs to get in first. I'm hoping that if this Saturday is NOT raining (for once) I might be able to get some work done to the car. Besides just the install, I have to retrofit my custom fuel rail to this new one. (time consuming) 
Sucks not owning a garage or having one readily available to use, otherwise this all would have been completed by now. 
i feel your pain


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I would expect the gains with that manifold to look very different if the cam timing was changed 8deg in either direction.

not sure if im reading this right- do you think there were gains due to the diff in timing?
well, i dont think it could skew anything as the dyno runs were done back to back to back......- all the same day. so its not like the timing affected the results- they were all done w/ the timing the same-it was never changed at the dyno


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (bulldogger72)*

Pressure wave supercharging relies quite a bit on the valve events to determine the power curve. Change the intake closing point and the power curve can be drastically different with the different manifolds. What I'm saying is that it's not an apples/apples comparison between the two if the cam timing is off. The gains could easily be very different if the timing were 'on.' More clear?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

the cam timing was at 0* for all dynos posted. so even if everything was all muffed up, at least they are consistent.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

What I'm saying is that if it's muffed up the gains in certain areas might not be equal to those had if the cam timing were on.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

if anything, the cam timing would not have effected peak hp or where it peaked. i do have other runs where i changed cam timing, i just never posted them.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Moving the cam gear didn't shift the curve at all?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It shifted the torque curve, yea. My hp went from something like a 15whp gain @ 6000rpms up to a 21whp gain @ 6000rpms. That was from retarding the cam 4*. My low end tq dropped a little (as expected)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Exactly what I was saying before. Now imagine if you were a tooth retarded to start..


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i would have had less than 100ft/lbs.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

So I'm not very good with dynamics yet, what was your total CFM for the manifold?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_Average runner velocity: 98.6 m/sec 323.5 ft/sec

Not quite certain how that translates for the entire manifold.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I suppose multiply it by 4 would make sense?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Not really, because it is very rare to see all 4 runner flowing exactly the same.
Here is a great example:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3098525


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

ahhh good call, I forgot about that thread.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

looks good.
now go dyno and post a vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I need to get my chip reflashed first. The rev limiter is set waaaaaay too low.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I need to get my chip reflashed first. The rev limiter is set waaaaaay too low.

lol. you gonna rev it till it blows up or something?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nah, the chip has a 7000rpm limit right now. The manifold is designed for a peak wave supercharging from 6600-7000rpms...so I want to push it up to 7500.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Travis any updates?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Car hasnt blown up yet.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Car hasnt blown up yet.

haha.
when we going to get a dyno or video? I'm assuming the engine sound has changed a little bit?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nah, it sounds just like the other manifold.
As for a dyno, I dont know when Ill get to one. I have some retuning to do with the chip and I still want a bigger cam. Between the manifold and the new exhaust, my powerband got all moved around. I need to sort that out first.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I just bought in on the Ross Machine SRI... I'll post numbers when I get it and have it installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

tdogg btw you have the same color scheme with your mkIII that I want to have with mine but in yellow. 
which basically means you're my hero.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Thanks.








Seriously though, I need to hook the wideband back up to see whats going on. Between the exhaust and the manifold, it drives different now. I need to see if Im leaning out anywhere. Im getting an honest 32+ mpg out of this car right now. That's both city/hiway combined. Ive verified this on two tanks of gas.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

How's the low end torque?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thats where the problem lies. I cant tell if going to a 2 1/2" cat-back killed it, or it just feels less because it flattened it out. My cam used to come on hard at 3500rpms, now its just flat al through my low end. Still pulls hard up top though.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Well the point of the dyno is to help you tune... not necessarily satisfy us with your numbers







I'd say get it on there and then you'll know what needs to be done and hopefully when its all dialed in you can show us the figures


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I re-gapped the plugs last night to 26-thou. (from 32-thou) Car feels a bit better on the low end.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_thats where the problem lies.

Yep. That's why you need to be patient and do one thing at a time.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

jesus... 32mpg...
wtf is wrong with my car that I'm averaging 25?! 
I gotta hook up the OBD2 connector and run some tests. I think the ****in O2 sensor isn't working.
Ross Machine makes an ABA SRI?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Clean/working MAF, New O2 sensors, change your cap/rotor/plugs every year.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

got a new O2 sensor sitting in my bay right now, waiting to install the OBD2 connector to scan it.
I might need a new MAF. mine looks a bit rough. I should probably get some MAF cleaner in there too... plus, I still need to deal with the crap intake I have on it right now... and grab that big bore pipe from you (if you still have it.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yea, I still got it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

ok, cool.
my mechanic is out this weekend, so I can't get the OBD connector wired up... maybe I'll call Ricky


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

looking really good trav. can't wait to see the numbers it puts out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

